# Chicken Show



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I got to clerk a little today at an Alabama poultry show I also got to put the OEGB In the champion row for final judgment lol


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

That's a pic of me and a friends serama one of her Cochins one BV


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That pic is so cool! I hope you win something. Good luck!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How stiff is the competition?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Cool!!!You still wanting to show chickens after that?Was it hectic and a madhouse with all the people and judges and chickens?I went to one show and it was too much for me but the chickens were amazing and the people were true chicken people.I liked that.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

It was fun a little tense with all the adults lol in the open show the judges are very very quite


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think the shows are fun. And I used to meet some people from the chicken forums.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> How stiff is the competition?


 Pretty stiff but I'm gonna focus on the rarest APA accepted breeds that way there's hardly any competition for that breeds BV and BB status


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I like how you think!!!What kinds are you thinking of?Have you tried Sand Hill Preservation?The next chickens I buy will be from there,they have unusual breeds the other hatcheries don't.Some accepted breeds,some not.I wish you all the luck in your future endeavors.


----------

